# battery oil bottles



## dimondave (Apr 28, 2005)

I found some old 4in clear bottles marked THOMAS A EDISON  BLOOMFIELD,NJ and some other bottles marked BATTERY OIL NATIONAL CARBON COMPANY A DIVITION OF UNION CARBIDE AND CARBON CORP 30EAST 42ND ST. NY17 N.Y I would like to know apprx how old these are? THANK YOU  DAVE DIMON WHITMORE CALIF


----------



## Roger (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net !!

 Edison battery oil bottles can be dated as follows:

 Before 1911 they had "Edison Manufacturing Company" on the bottle. From 1911 they had "Thomas A. Edison Inc." and after 1915 they changed from "Bloomfield NJ" to "Orange NJ" on the bottle.


----------



## dimondave (Apr 29, 2005)

thank you roger


----------



## redbrass_ca (Apr 29, 2005)

I read somewhere that the Orange N.J bottles are much more valuable than the bloomfiled bottles.  There first plant caught fire and they ended reconstruting in bloomfield

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## dimondave (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks redbrass


----------

